#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Путешествие в Тай

## Джигме

Дорогие форумчане, кто был в Тае подскажите как туда лучше добираться из Питера и какие буддийские места посетить. Что нужно учитывать находясь в Тае (обычаи, этикет).
Планирую поездку на 2-3 недели.

----------


## Ануруддха

Как лучше добраться: pososhok.ru

Что буддийского посетить во многом зависит от региона в который вы предполагаете ехать. В Бангкоке - это Ват Пхра Кео и Ват По (находятся рядом). На юге, на о. Самуи есть мумия буддийского монаха. На севере Таиланда, рядом с Чианг Маем есть интересные и красивые монастыри, к примеру, Ват Прахат Дой Cутхеп. А вообще страна очень буддийская и где бы вы не были что-то буддийское да будет.

----------

Bob (23.11.2011), Joy (11.10.2011), Zom (11.10.2011), Джигме (12.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Николай Бе (11.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> . Что нужно учитывать находясь в Тае (обычаи, этикет).
> Планирую поездку на 2-3 недели.


Не критикуйте буддизм, короля и тайский бокс. Не наступайте на пороги жилищ и не переступайте через денежные знаки с изображением короля. Не показывайте внешне раздражение или гнев.

----------

Bob (23.11.2011), Joy (11.10.2011), Джигме (12.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Николай Бе (11.10.2011), Рза (28.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

Настоятельнейшим образом  :Smilie:  рекомендую Север - Чианг Май, Чианг Рэй, будет интересно не только вам, как практику, но и вашим родным и друзьям, если они с вами едут. Если я правильно все помню, то треть всех храмов Тая находятся в этих двух северных провинциях.
Как сказали в Чанг Мэе - Дой Сутеп, обалденный зоопарк рядом с городом (хоть и неволя, но условия созданы как мне кажется наилучшие из возможных, в этом зоопарке на большущей территории проживают 3 панды из 21 (около того) панд, которые проживают в зоопарках мира без Китая)
По поводу храмов - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A7%...BC%D0%B0%D0%B9 для начала пойдет
В городе располагается Ват Чианг Ман - громаднейшая ступа, в которой первоначально находился Изумрудный Будда, что сейчас находится в королевском дворце Бангкока.
В Чианграе находится Ват Ронг Кхун - волшебный белый храм. Очень красиво.
Если захотите отдохнуть - двигайте на Самуи - идеально в соотношении цена, пляжи, немного шоппинга, посмотреть и помолиться в храмах (статуя Биг Будда - место туристическое, но классное). Будет интересно и вам и друзьям/родственникам.

Про обычаи могу лишь добавить - старайтесь не ходить без футболки вне пляжа, это не этично, и не гладьте детей и взрослых по голове, лучше вообще не трогать их симпатичные, озорные головушки.  :Smilie:  И не лишним будет еще раз сказать - ВСЕ что связано с королем и королевской семьей - табу, лучше не делать ничего, что может трактоваться отрицательно по отношению портретов, любых изваяний и изображений. Также, пусть вас не усыпляет их толерантность, можно даже сказать некое лакейство на туристических маршрутах, в провинциях тайцы достаточно гордый, с хребтом, народ, но все равно нейтрально позитивно настроенный на незнакомцев. 

Если есть вопросы - задавайте в личку, я 3 раза уже дикарем летал, могу посоветовать от покупки авиабилетов, отелей, до того что из вкусняшек можно попробовать и на каких пляжах лучше. По моему скромному мнению.  :Smilie:  Учтите, делая всё самостоятельно вы экономите 40-50% от того, что предлагает турагенство. А значит можете провести лишнюю недельку в этой благословенной стране.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (12.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> треть всех храмов Тая находятся в этих двух северных провинциях.


Перебор, быть такого не может, храмов на глазок не меньше чем в других провинциях.

Добавлю по своему опыту - чем омерзителен фаранг? Он шумный полуголый болтливый и сорит деньгами, ночью бухает, утром спит. Я например будучи в городах привык что женщины монахов обходят по большому радиусу, под ногами не вертятся, не обгоняют, уступают дорогу . Самки фарангов же прут напролом, вечно что то горланя, нагло, вложив в это весь свой феминизьм, оттерая плечём и голыми бёдрами или встав непосредственно на пути. Я конечно обычно смеюсь мысленно, фаранги они как дети))) но прекрасно понимаю сколь непочтительно это выглядит в глазах тайцев.
при появлении монахов изображать религиозное рвение тоже не нужно конечно, это выглядит у фарангов слишком уж ненатурально, достаточно сбросить темп ходьбы, замолчать, дать монахам пройти, пропустить в очереди, или уступить место, по желанию уместно сложить руки в "вай", пальцы на уровне носа, монах на вай не ответит, но это нормально.

----------

Джигме (12.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Николай Бе (12.10.2011), Читтадхаммо (11.10.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Был случай когда пришел мирянин фотограф и сложив ладони оказал мне почтение,а я же позабыв ,что мне как монаху не следует ему отвечать тем-же в ответ тоже оказал почтение и нужно было видеть выражение лица фотографа .Хорошо,что рядом был монах таец он все обЪяснил фотографу и все перевелось в  шутку.А насчёт европейцов фарангов понятно все-же буддизм для них в диковинку ,но вот видел поведение японок в  вате Пхо -это было шокирующе.

----------

Raudex (11.10.2011), Дондог (11.10.2011), Николай Бе (12.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2011)

----------


## Николай Бе

> Перебор, быть такого не может, храмов на глазок не меньше чем в других провинциях.


Может быть, не спорю. На каком-то сайте это связывали, что это второй по значимости город в Тае.




> при появлении монахов изображать религиозное рвение тоже не нужно конечно, это выглядит у фарангов слишком уж ненатурально, достаточно сбросить темп ходьбы, замолчать, дать монахам пройти, пропустить в очереди, или уступить место, по желанию уместно сложить руки в "вай", пальцы на уровне носа, монах на вай не ответит, но это нормально.


Я просто приветствовал кивком головы, чуть задержав голову в нижней точке. Надеюсь это не выглядело столь нелепо.  :Smilie: 

Что еще добавить - 
1. Аюттая, бывшая столица Тая, 70 км (70!?) от Бангкока на Север. Множество древних храмов.
2. 100 км. от Чингмэя находится Дой-Интанон - самая высокая точка Тайланда, предгорье Гималаев, 2,6 км. одно из самых ярких моих впечатлений от поездок в Тай. На самой горе находится две громадных современных ступы, посвященных королю и королеве. (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...BD%D0%BE%D0%BD)
3. Не был, планировал, не получилось, но предлагаю подумать о поездке в самый большом храмовой комплексе в мире - Ангкор, находится в Камбодже, но можно добраться из восточного Таиланда. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...BA%D0%BE%D1%80

----------


## Zom

23 ноября 2011

В Таиланде к 20-ти годам тюремного заключения приговорен 61-летний мужчина за sms-сообщения, признанные оскорбительными по отношению к королеве страны.

Подробнее: http://news.mail.ru/politics/7410617/

----------

Bob (23.11.2011)

----------

